# Nikon announces pricing, availability for its MC-N10 Remote Grip for Z Series cameras



## xps (Nov 2, 2022)

Nikon announces pricing, availability for its MC-N10 Remote Grip for Z Series cameras​








Nikon announces pricing, availability for its MC-N10 Remote Grip for Z Series cameras


The grip, which allows for remote control over key functionality of Nikon Z Series cameras, is set to ship in 'late November 2022' for a suggested retail price of $429.95.




www.dpreview.com






Another thing, Canon could produce too.....


----------

